# Mother Board PM's?



## Ian_B (Jul 20, 2007)

Good Day all

First time poster short time Lurker. 
I have just gotten into this hobby I have picked up a Heat gun with 2 settings Hot and REALLY hot. 

I have a few quick..... well Questions might not be quick lol

Because of my location I am unable to view the videos that have been put up by Steve (Country Cable Internet 56k but runs at 33k on a good day when the stars are aligned correctly and the wind blows out of the North)

A few MoBo and computer cards, parts, etc have been given to me and 
I've done a little looking around here and know that the prossesers contain gold monolyth's have PM's in them. I'm also Guessing that the Slots 1-8 on an old 486 contain gold (picture below)

but I'm not entirely sure if these pins contain gold or not? (picture again below)

Do Eproms Contain gold?

how about PCI 1-3 ? slots

What about the Socket that takes the Prosseser? is their gold in their aswell?

If needed I can take macro pictures and post them for everyone to use if someone wants to write up a tutorial or something?

Thanks for all you help 

Ian


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ian,

I'm working on a DVD of the videos for the members who don't have high speed connections.

All of the slots and sockets you asked about do contain small amounts of gold. Unfortunately there is a bigger concern with these slots. Just a few days ago one of our members (badastro I think :wink: ) pointed out that these slots are made with a beryllium copper allow material to maintain a spring effect against the card edge that gets inserted into them. The problem is that the beryllium is highly toxic especially in solution or dust forms. For the tiny amount of gold in them they may not be worth the risk unless extra caution is exercised in harvesting them. The jury is still out on exactly which types of connector slots contain this allow and which contain brass and bronze alloys. 

Here's the topic where the beryllium is discussed:

Beryllium Copper

Steve


----------

